# [FORO]Consejos de uso a la hora de escribir mensajes

## fromooze

Estos son unos pequeños consejos para el uso del foro. Con ellos se busca que todo funcione de la forma más ordenada posible para el beneficio de todos.

 *Simón wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RESUMEN:
> 
> Infórmate antes de preguntar; postear debe ser tu último recurso.
> ...

 

INICIAR UN NUEVO TEMA

Lo primero que deberías hacer antes de iniciar un nuevo tema es buscar si ya tiene respuesta. Algunas fuentes para consultar en la red serían:

-Los Recursos de documentación de Gentoo, fruto de una gran labor de traductores/documentadores que no debemos desaprovechar. Especialmente, es muy aconsejable una pasadita por la sección de preguntas frecuentes.

-Los foros de discusión Gentoo, donde se guarda mucha información que podemos aprovechar usando el buscador

-La inmensa y basta red a través de tu buscador favorito  :Wink: 

De este modo ni tendrás que esperar impacientemente una solución, ni llenaremos el foro retomando la misma problemática constantemente, ni desaprovecharemos explicaciones geniales que ya están en los fondos del foro.  

Si no encuentras respuesta a tus dudas, no logras aplicarla, no la entiendes o simplemente no te aclaras con ella, no dudes en darte de alta y preguntar al foro.

LOS MENSAJES

PARTES

Los mensajes en los foros de Gentoo se componen de dos campos, el asunto y el cuerpo  que distinguirás claramente en el editor de los mismos.  Ambos campos podrán ser editados cuando quieras; para ello  pincha sobre el icono que, si estás logueado, debe salir en la esquina superior derecha de cualquier mensaje que hayas posteado. 

Te pedimos que los mensajes que inicien un nuevo tema sigan un cierto esquema para entender mejor lo que se va a tratar. Más adelante se propone un patrón para rellenar el campo asunto.

Sobre el cuerpo, recordar que el formateo del texto lo puedes hacer a través de etiquetas BBCode. 

En el perfil de tu usuario puedes introducir una firma  y un avatar que te acompañarán en todos tus mensajes. Estos tienen una función identificativa, permite  que los foreros se reconozcan más fácilmente entre sí.

PATRÓN PARA LOS ASUNTOS DE LOS TEMAS

Buscando que el asunto de cada tema sea lo más descriptivo posible, constará de tres elementos: [TEMA] Título (estado). 

[TEMA]: Entre corchetes y con mayúsculas,  el tema refiere a la localización. Ejemlos: [KDE], [FVWM-CRYSTAL], [KERNEL],[PORTAGE]... Si todavía no te sientes capaz de identificar las raízes del problema, y sólo mientras sigas siendo nOOb  :Wink:  puedes poner como tema [nOOb]. 

Título: un título que describa el problema; "BJC-2100 no me imprime", "Los iconos me desaparecen", "No arrancan las X's"...

(Estado):  Indicar entre paréntesis el estado del Tema. Tres opciones serían las estándares: Pendiente, Solucionado e Incompleto. Se puede recurrir perfectamente a abreviaturas para ahorrar caracteres. Ejemplos: pendiente-(pend.) , solucionado-(sol.), incompleto-(incmpl.) ...  Lo más importante es indicar cuando está solucionado. Recordar para los despistados que podemos editar los mensajes a través de un icono que aparecerá en el mismo una vez estemos logueados. 

Esta es  una iniciativa surgida del foro francés  busca mejorar el funcionamiento y efectividad del foro. El que los "asuntos" ofrezcan información nos permite decidir si nos es interesante o es interesante que entremos en determinados temas bajo determinadas circunstancias. Que esto no suene mal, ya que no es por menospreciar ningún tema o pregunta; pero cuando hay  muchos mensajes y poco tiempo  pues es mejor acudir a aquellos en los que se puede ayudar en algo o simplemente podernos guiar mejor en nuestra búsqueda particular de soluciones. Seguir estas normas supone el esfuerzo de que estemos pendientes del desarrollo de los temas que abrimos y preocuparnos de cómo titularlo correctamente; pero es un pequeño esfuerzo individual para el beneficio de una gran comunidad  :Smile: 

CÓMO PREGUNTAR

Descripción del problema

Cuando postees alguna duda en el foro, has de tener en cuenta que sólo tú tienes tu ordenador delante. Si preguntas cosas como "¿Por qué me salen símbolos raros en la pantalla?" nadie va a saber si tu problema es que algo va mal o simplemente ha saltado el salvapantallas "glmatrix". Debes intentar explanarte clara y suficientemente; sin escribir tampoco nada demasiado exagerado, pues si el problema es más complicado se te irá pidiendo mayor información.

Si estás empezando será difícil saber qué información es interesante. La mejor solución en estos casos, es que leas mucho: busca algún mensaje de error que te pueda guiar.  Un método muy efectivo cuando lo que nos falla es un programa determinado, es ejecutarlo desde una terminal, ya que esta recogerá los mensajes de error sobre la ejecución del mismo.  Si no los entiendes no te preocupes, alguien habrá para entenderlos, no dudes en añadirlos a tu mensaje. También puedes revisar los "logs" que te encontrarás en "/var/log/" si te atreves a rebuscar más.

NOTA: En todo el entorno de las X's se puede copipastear, simplemente marca el texto, lleva el cursor al lugar donde quieras llevar el texto y pulsa el botón 3 del ratón. Dejémonos de submenuses y esas cosas, aquí semos prácticos  :Very Happy: 

Los mensajes de error no serán siempre suficientes; hay mucha información que sería conveniente que dieses. Cuenta lo que has hecho, qué estabas haciendo, qué te disponías a hacer. Son importantes todos los cambios que has realizado en el sistema antes de encontrarte con el error. Es tan importante el factor "humano" como el factor programa, la culpa no va a ser siempre de los programadores ... y si es suya, estarán encantados de que podamos avisarles de que algo va mal.

 Resumiendo:

Busca mensajes de error.

Recapitula tus últimas acciones en el ordenador.

Explica los que intentas hacer, cómo pensabas hacerlo, qué problemas te habías encontrado, cómo pensabas solucionarlos... desvela tu plan.

Información sobre el sistema

Los problemas se pueden producir por incompatibilidades o fallos de configuración aparentemente "muy lejanos". Cuando reportes tu problema es bueno que adjunte siempre información sobre el "campo de batalla". Son interesante informaciones tanto de hardware -placa base, procesador, tarjetas pci, periféricos...- como de software -kernel, sources, CFLAGS...- para que se pueda identificar bien de dónde puede venir el problema o incluso para que un usuario en la misma disposición pueda reconocer tu caso como algo que le ha pasado.

RESPONSABILIDADES

Imagino que serás consciente que al final todos tus problemas son responsabilidad tuya. El foro es un lugar de consulta, debes ser muy comprensivo con los demás y exigente contigo mismo.Last edited by fromooze on Thu Nov 25, 2004 11:16 am; edited 13 times in total

----------

## pcmaster

Por mí, vale, si echas un vistazo al foro verás que ya he empezado.

La verdad, a mí también me gusta saber de qué va un mensaje antes de abrirlo.

----------

## DeMoNiX

Yo , personalmente lo veo una idea cojonuda !   :Idea: 

Pero también supongo que habra que tener en cuenta qué muchos de los usuarios nuevos que entran en estos foros no tendran en cuenta esto que comentamos por aquí; estaria bastante bien que se fijara un post en la parte superior de este foro en español, en el que se muestren "las normas del foro" ... y comentar más o menos lo mismo que acabas de decir tu ... así quizas los "nuevos" teniendolo más a mano, le echaran un vistazo y todo se haria mas llevadero ... 

¿Qué opinais de esto último?

Salu2 y hasta otra   :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

----------

## fromooze

 :Very Happy:  me hace coña ver cómo al final los problemas y lo que hay que discutir siempre es lo mismo XDDD 

Ya decía que en el foro francés llevaban una buena discusión sobre los diferentes aspectos del tema... y uno es este  :Smile: 

Ellos ya lo tienen como Anuncio arriba de todo porque tienen el apoyo en la idea de los Moderadores, pero van más lejos ya que dicen que hay que ir llamando la atención sobre el asunto y postear en los temas pidiendo que se edite el asunto; yo lo veo un poco escesivo. De todos modos personalmente, siempre defiendo que las cosas que más se implantan son las que se hacen naturalmente, e imagino que poco a poco al ver los threats de los otros todos iremos adoptando el mismo modelo... osea, que va a funcionar como una moda  :Smile:   Porque al final las normas tácitas son las que más se respetan y más agradables resultan de respetar...  A mi es que en el fondo no me gusta pensar en obligar a alguien que haga las cosas de determinada manera  :Smile: 

Yo insisto en que mireis cómo queda un foro así: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=35

Si me pongo a dar opiniones personales sobre el tema; creo que queda mejor si el texto entre cochetes se pone en mayúsculas y que los temas fijos mejor quedan al gusto del consumidor, si uno va a hablar de juegos win bajo lin puede poner [JUEGOS] , pero si va a hablar específicamente del starcraft creo más acertado poner [SATANCRAFT]  :Wink: 

Discutamos discutamos... que prometo no decir nada más sobre lo que hacen los gabachos, a ver cómo nos puede quedar nuestro fork  :Wink: 

----------

## TRx

A mi me parece una idea "cuajanuda" (como dice el anuncio  :Smile: ) Y la pondré en práctica a partir de ya  :Smile: 

Tal y como ha dixo DemoNiX, creo que debería estar en un fijo en lo alto del foro, con las normas de posteo etc...

Salu2

----------

## YosWinK

plas, plas, plas. Un aplauso por los compis franceses que se lo curran bastante.

Yo también creo que es una buena idea, ya que tenemos un sólo foro y un montón de mensajes todos los días (de los cuales casi ninguno queda sin contestar, flores para todos  :Wink:  ), conviene tenerlos un poquitín organizados.

Sólo una pequeña pega, si ponemos la categoría y el estado en el título, nos arriesgamos a que alguno sea demasiado largo y se quede cortado a la mitad.    :Confused: 

Seguramente habría que proponer algunas abreviaturas o siglas, para no extendernos demasiado. Ej: (sol.)

Por otro lado, parece bastante importante que tengamos un postit (post permanente) pegado ahí arriba, con las instrucciones. 

Solo tenemos uno, muy útil, al que podemos unir este y, en mi opinión, se podría poner otro haciendo alusión a los sitios donde encontrar documentación y como buscar en el foro antes de preguntar. 

Es cuestión de que el compañero Bass deje de vaguear y venga a administrar un poco esto, que pa eso le pagan  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile: Last edited by YosWinK on Mon Apr 26, 2004 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Parka

 :Smile: 

----------

## tagore

Apoyo la mocion, ya lo comence a usar, diria que lo pongan en sticky.

Saludos.

----------

## alexlm78

Me parece muy bien, manos a la obra.

----------

## fromooze

QUE SUSTO! 

Me ha impresionado ver este árbol como post-it!  No por nada, sino porque la propuesta está como que un poco mal redactada...  y teniendo en cuenta que soy el responsable   :Embarassed: 

Así que me gustaría que se propusiese qué se debería cambiar en el mensaje  y cómo aconsejar de una manera clara lo que se espera de los asuntos de los  nuevos temas. Por ahora, retocaré un poco lo que vea raro. 

 Por favor, comentar algo todos, yo me responsabilizo de ordenar un poco lo que digais, pero decir algo, que el foro es de todos  :Smile:  En especial pensando en lo que comentaba Yoswink, de introducir también consejos de búsqueda y algunas abreviaturas para no ocupar mucho con el estado del tema.

Sobre todo, si es que esto supone que se apoya la metodología, pues cambiar el tono del mensaje de una propuesta a un consejo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## r3zzo

Que bueno ver esto como Post It!, cuando salio este topic varios empezaron a apoyarlo, pero ultimamente esta "buena_costumbre_para_postear" no se a respetado mucho y esta denuevo todo desordenado en los titulos de los topics.

Pues no le veo que modificar en este momento a tu topic fromooze, me parece que quedo bien con la 5ta. edición ;-)

----------

## fromooze

Dios, es que esto es mucha responsabilidad... la 6 edición está cercada de todos modos, no me gusta nada cómo queda el asunto.

----------

## YosWinK

Sólo decir que me parece muy correcto que fromooze se encargue de redactar el documento, ya que la idea fue suya y, por lo que se ve, está bastante bien el resultado hasta el momento.

Por supuesto, todo el que tenga algo que aportar habrá que tenerlo en cuenta y finalmente el sr administrador tendrá que dar su consentimiento.

Un par de tonterías:

1º

Lo primero que hecho de menos es encontrar la referencia a que son instrucciones recomendadas cuando alguien crea un nuevo post. Porque todos los que usamos habitualmente el foro sabemos que es el asunto, pero la gente nueva quizá no entienda bien donde encontrar eso del asunto.

 *Quote:*   

> "Estos son unos pequeños consejos para el uso del foro. Su seguimiento busca que funcione de la forma más ordenada posible para el beneficio de todos."
> 
> --- incluir una idea parecida a esta ------
> 
> Si se va a poner nuevo post, es recomendable que sigamos todos un cierto esquema para entender mejor el tema que se va a tratar. Para esto, emplearemos en el campo asunto un patrón que definiremos de la siguiente manera:
> ...

 

2º

Yo añadiría, antes de la explicación de las partes del asunto algo, una línea con todo segido, creo que queda más claro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Buscando que el asunto de cada tema sea lo más descriptivo posible, constará de tres elementos:
> 
> -- Algo así ----
> ...

 

Ya por último, estoy de acuerdo en que debería ser un post con un único mensaje y no la ristra de desvaríos que tenemos ahora. Los pasos para finalizar esto podrían ser:

1. froomoze cuando creas que tienes la versión definitiva, avisa mediante un post por aquí.

2. Se deja un tiempo prundencial (¿4 días?) por si alguien quiere hacer alguna aportación.

3. Pasado ese tiempo, con el resultado final, froomoze creas un nuevo post (o que lo haga el administrador) y colgamos un único mensaje.

4. Borramos (o dejamos sin post-it) este post.

Mis ideas. Vosotros diréis.

Un saludo.

----------

## fromooze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por supuesto, todo el que tenga algo que aportar habrá que tenerlo en cuenta y finalmente el sr administrador tendrá que dar su consentimiento.
> 
> 

 

Sí, estaría bien que dijese algo, porque el mensaje apareció como sticky por sorpresa... ¿Será que el moderador disfruta viendo a sus feligreses afrontar con alegría los misterios de la vida?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1º
> 
> Lo primero que hecho de menos es encontrar la referencia a que son instrucciones recomendadas cuando alguien crea un nuevo post. Porque todos los que usamos habitualmente el foro sabemos que es el asunto, pero la gente nueva quizá no entienda bien donde encontrar eso del asunto.
> ...

 

Tienes razón, se me había pasado. Lo que sí estaba pensando es en poner algún apartado más, como por ejemplo, posibilidades del motor del foro donde se deje clara la posibilidad de editar los mensajes y un linkillo hacia la página que expica las etiquetas del BBCode. También una serie de consejos sobre cómo conseguir información y aportarla a la hora de plantear el problema (Los logs que mirar, ejecutar el programa desde consola, el dmesg, modelos de hardaware...)  Aquí necesito ayuda ya que no  estoy nada práctico sobre dónde encontrar las salidad de mensajes de error  :Embarassed: 

He estado mirando en el índice de los foros, y no hay ningún sitio donde se dé claramente ese tipo de información.. así que no sé que ejemplo poner  :Smile: 

En este sentido creo que a lo mejor resultaba recomendable animarnos a editar el primer mensaje de cada tema una vez que se ha solucionado el asunto indicando cuál era el problema; no siempre, pero en los temas que se hacen interminables, a veces es un poco pesado de más encontrar alguna respuesta concreta, y a veces resulta que no tiene nada que ver con tu situación.  

Sería aceptar la responsabilidad que implica toda la información que hay en estos foros de gentoo  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya por último, estoy de acuerdo en que debería ser un post con un único mensaje y no la ristra de desvaríos que tenemos ahora. Los pasos para finalizar esto podrían ser:
> 
> 1. froomoze cuando creas que tienes la versión definitiva, avisa mediante un post por aquí.
> ...

 

1- Cambiaré el asunto del mensaje para reflejar que está en construcción  para luego pasar a tester y stable  :Smile: 

3 y 4 - Si no me equivoco puedes eliminar tus mensajes si eres el último e n la cola no? Pues también es una opción  :Wink: 

Bueno, a ver si saco la versión 0.6 en un momento  :Wink: 

----------

## BaSS

 :Smile: 

me parece una buena iniciativa así que adelante, si necesitais algo ya sabeis donde estoy.

----------

## pcmaster

Una nota para el administrador: no sé si será posible, pero en otros foros que aceptan html directamente (en vez de BBCode) yo suelo empezar los mensajes con la etiqueta <p align=justify> y así consigo que el texto quede alineado a ambos lados, y no sólo a la izquierda. Pero si los BBCode que se pueden poner son solamente los que aparecen como botones en la pantalla justo encima del cuadro de texto donde estoy escribiendo ahora, pues no hay ningun BBCode que permita hacerlo. ¿Sería posible ponerlo, o ya lo hay y no aparece en pantalla?

----------

## fromooze

Por si no tintinillea al editar el mensaje principal, cuelgo este para que os entereis de que hay cambios  :Very Happy: 

----------

## YosWinK

Hola froomoze:

Creo que esto esta casi terminado. Yo añadiría en la parte donde se indica los consejos antes de postear, también una reseña a la documentación oficial o al faq. Más que nada por la pregunta del su para ser root sale cada semana.

El resto está perfecto. No lo engordes mucho que sino se volverá pesado de leer.

Un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## fromooze

NUEVA VERSION DING-DONG-DING-DONG!

----------

## YosWinK

A mí me parece que ha quedado bastante bien.

Buen trabajo froomoze  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

## fromooze

Bastante bien no es BIEN!  :Smile: 

Falta la última pasada correctora de bugs de expresión -que hay muuchos, soy consciente- pero a ver si me decís algo del contenido... en cuanto tenga un par de comentarios sobre que el contenido está bien... pues corrijo y lista la 1rc1. Por cierto, estoy pensando en si poner una encuesta sobre si la gente está de acuerdo o no ... sino, la dejo un tiempo prodencial y la dejo como estable (cambio el título, vamos) y voy pidiendo por pm que los que estamos con mensaje colgando los vayamos borrando, ¿os parece bien?

-Me resulta curioso hablar en plural cuando al final sólo me responde YosWink... -

----------

## fromooze

Bueno, que me voy ir de la f-town.. y dudo conseguir conexión para fromoza, con lo que aunque me lleve un gentoo de paseo, no vais a tener noticias mías  -como si os importara malditos  :Wink: - Así que ala, la pre-release, y el Viernes, la de jo como estable....

... si, ya, sé que soy un pringao del que todos pasais... pero vamos, que cada uno tiene sus ilusiones  :Sad: 

----------

## focahclero

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> ... si, ya, sé que soy un pringao del que todos pasais... pero vamos, que cada uno tiene sus ilusiones 

 

No sé por qué dices esto. Yo creo que este hilo es muy importante y está muy bien como está (por eso no he aportado nada).

Y creo que el resto de gente piensa la mismo (al menos los que lo piensan  :Wink:   )

Saludos y a aprovechar las vacaciones. ¡Quién pudiera!  :Sad: 

----------

## fromooze

Bueno, pues así queda la primera versión Estable  :Razz: 

Si alguien quiere que vayamos borrando los mensajes que cuelgan de él... bueno, antes de irme borraré mi mesaje que será el último y le enviaré un pm al anterior para que se de por aludido y haga lo mismo. La idea es que quede limpio el tema, ya que es la primera versión estable, para poder empezar nuevas discusiones sobre el asunto  :Smile: 

Espero que lo disfruten; no duden en que lo he hecho con mucho cariño, pero también con ganas de que esté a gusto de todos.. siempre abierto a críticas me quedo  :Smile: 

----------

## Attalya

OLE¡ es muy buena idea y apartir de ahora la llevaré acabo

Un saludo

----------

## ertomas

Hola!!!

Muy buena idea  :Wink:   :Surprised: 

----------

## blueworm

Lo siento much por los que han currado tanto en esta iniciativa. Pero como la vida misma: No se puede contentar a todos.

A mi personalmente no me va me da sensacion de "barullo". y filosoficamente me parece "micro-management" q. no se muy bien como traducir al castellano. Algo como "Intrometerse demasiado  en la expresion libre(en este contexto)"

Respetare la voluntad de la mayoria.

Con todo esto dicho anado q. el castellano no es mi primer idioma y en este foro paro poquisimo por esta razon. 

Saludos.

----------

## fromooze

Bueno, me pareces un poco quisquilloso de más a  la hora de hablar sobre "micho-management"... ya que nadie ha dicho que sea obligatorio, sino que es  "aconsejado"  :Smile:    y aunque se decidiese que tenía que ser obligatorio, tampoco sería nada de otro mundo, ya que si así lo fuese, también lo sería pedir que la gente escribiese en español dentro del foro.  

Así como los que por aquí andan son cada uno de su padre y escriben con faltas de ortografía, abreviaturas, vocabularios particulares... no me parece malo que se plantee la necesidad de unos estándares cuando si le das a buscar ciertas palabras te encuentras cientos de mensajes como respuesta que muchas veces no tienen nada que ver con tu problema, pero si no enras a leer ni te lo puedes imaginar por el asunto que tiene. Yo creo que con el uso, uno se da cuenta que ofrece ventajas claras...

No pienses que me lo tomo como algo personal y por eso te respondo, ya que la idea no es mía -viene del foro francófono-, yo sólo la traduje  para que la gente la conociese porque me gustó. Pero sí que me reafirmo en que tu postura es un poco demasiado quisquillosa; sin compararla sería como plantearse si  sería práctico que cada uno se pusiese a definir sus propios comandos de la bash?? por qué atemenerme a los que alguien ha escogido??

----------

## blueworm

Ya que esta "sticky" lo considero mas que una directriz.

Sino que falta tendria de ser "sticky"? 

En mi humilde opinion esto va encontra de la libertad de expresion.

Y nadie mas esta dispuesto a decirlo.

Los franceses se tiran de un acantilado y los habla hispanos de pollinos detras.

Saludos.

----------

## fromooze

 *Quote:*   

> En mi humilde opinion esto va encontra de la libertad de expresion. 

 

No sé si estás de broma...  :Confused: 

Si sí, me ha hecho gracia  :Smile: 

Si no, tendré que darte una respuesta seria  :Wink: 

Si, tienes razón, no deberíamos prestarle atención a lo que dicen los demás... a partir de ahora no responderé a ningún post!!  Venga, no confundamos las cosas, una cosa es poder decir lo que uno quiere y otra que se propongan métodos para que lo que uno quiere decir sea mejor entendido... sinceramente, es peor para la libertad de expresión la incomprensión y las orejas con cera que un cierto orden... bueno, a no ser de que te parezca retrógrado también que te responda en este árbol y no en uno por ahí cualquiera...

----------

## YosWinK

Lo mismo me meto donde no me llaman pero, vamos a ver, seamos un poco coherentes:

1. Una pregunta: ¿BlueWorm, en tu humilde opinión, el tener que conducir por la derecha va encontra de la libertad de expresión? Una cosa son las normas (consejos en este caso) de ordenación y otra las violaciones a la libertad de expresión, creo yo.

2. El post lleva claramente la palabra, CONSEJO; consejo no es obligación. Que cada uno haga lo que crea conveniente. Siempre tiene espacio para decir por que lo hace así.

3. Sticky se pone para que todo el mundo pueda leer los consejos intuitivamente, igual que se ponen a los tutoriales para que sean encontrados facilmente. Los tutoriales (al igual que los consejos de uso) no son de obligada lectura (evidente), por lo tanto, no hay que darles la categoría de directriz.

Yo sinceramente no comparto tu opinión en este tema. Cosa normal, cuando somos tantos en un foro.

P.D: todo lo espuesto anteriormente son opiniones personales que, por supuesto, no representan una verdad absoluta.

P.D 2: Por último, señalar que cosas como:

 *Quote:*   

> Los franceses se tiran de un acantilado y los habla hispanos de pollinos detras. 

 

Son desagradables a la par que graciosas.

Tres besos a los hermanos franceses.

----------

## RadikalQ3

Enhorabuena por la idea.

Tan sólo un apunte... seria aconsejable el proponer cieros 'estados' del mensaje, es decir, que usemos todos lo mismo cuando el mensaje esté sin acabar, ya que ahora se pueden leer diferentes palabrejas para un mismo estado.

Por ejemplo, si el mensaje está son resolver, ahora se pueden leer:

- Abierto

- Pendiente

- Sorpresa

- ...

y lo mismo para cuando está teminado....

- Resuelto

-Terminado

- Acabau

- ...

Sería bueno 'proponer' en esta misma guia de estilo que palabrejas usar para los diversos estados, ¿no crees?

Mas o menos porque, cuando me aburro, suelo buscar los mensajes que tengan de titulo '(abierto)' para ver si se puede echar una manita y ayudar en algo... pero se hace casi imposible al no estar unificado este criterio.

----------

## fromooze

Eso ya lo habíamos comentado pero se quedó en nada... de todos modos, yo estoy de acuerdo sobre todo porque das una MUY BUENA razón. ¿Qué nos propones? ¿Alguna abreviatura para ahorrar caracteres? 

... esperando parches!  :Wink: 

----------

## RadikalQ3

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> ¿Qué nos propones? ¿Alguna abreviatura para ahorrar caracteres? 
> 
> 

 

No creo que tenga sentido ahorrar nada, en aras de la 'legibilidad'.

En cuanto a la proposición... casi que me da lo mismo, mientras nos acostumbremos a usar lo mismo  :Smile: 

Yo creo que hay tres grandes estados posibles:

- (Pendiente) Cuando el tema está sin contestar

- (Solucionado) Cuando hay por lo menos una contestación que resuelve la duda/problema

- (Incompleto) Cuando se ha resuelto el problema/duda pero a medias... es decir, que se esperan mas respuestas o parches  :Smile: 

----------

## fromooze

Mmmmm... y nada de Abierto?? Me parece también una categoría interesante para los howtos, dónde siempre pueden salir problemas o incluso para las consultas no referidas a un problema sino a un debate o a la petición de consejo, no?

Pendiente, solucionado, incomplenteo; yo añadiría también abierto... aunque no sé si para los howtos es mejor no poner nada, pero sí abierto o debate y consejos... pero también serían muchos estados diferentes...

----------

## RadikalQ3

El uso de abierto y cerrado en los foros viene de una mala traducción del inglés, dado que ellos usan Open y Closed para mostrar cuando una consulta está contestada o no.

Bueno... más bien de un mal uso del español.

Si un tipo entra en este foro y ve un montón de posts en los que se pone (abierto) (cerrado) no sabría muy bien a que atenerse... en cambio, si ve (Pendiente) (Solucionado) no debería tener problemas  :Wink: 

Por ejemplo, imaginate un mensaje así:

[HARDWARE] No se me abre la bandeja del CD (Abierto)

no sabes si lo ha podido abrir ya el jodío   :Laughing: 

Y ahora, este mismo mensaje con 'Pendiente' :

[HARDWARE] No se me abre la bandeja del CD (Pendiente)

¿No queda más claro?... igual es que sólo me lo parece a mi O :Smile: 

Para guias, encuestas y exaltaciones de egos, es decir, para todos aquellos mensajes que no planteen una pregunta o problema... creo que no es necesario usar el estado, dado que no tienen un 'estado'.

De todas formas, no hay problema en usar Abierto, Cerrado e Incompleto... mientras todos usemos lo mismo  :Smile: 

----------

## fromooze

No me he olvidado del asunto, perdona si he tardado en responder. 

Entonces, qué hago, introduzco los tres estados que propone RadicalQ3??? A ver gente!! el primero que hable será escuchado! 

Aunque Radikal, ya que eres quien propone la iniciativa; propón también 4 estados atendiendo a mi petición  :Wink: 

----------

## torio

si bien soy nuevo en esto me parecen coherentes los estados que propone RadikalQ3, sirven para las dos partes (los que buscan info y los que aportan info)

Salu2 cva

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *RadikalQ3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [HARDWARE] No se me abre la bandeja del CD (Pendiente)

  Es que me he desparramado de la risa al imaginar al tipo este con un ojo cerrado y otro abierto encima de la bandeja del CD  :Razz:  pendiente a ver si se abre la condenada esa je je je je je je  :Razz: 

----------

## jhigueros

Todos primero debemos de documentarnos y agotar todas nuestras fuentes antes de preguntar

 :Very Happy: 

La Libertad comienza desde nosotros mismos

----------

